# 1920’s Steffey Motor



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 3, 2022)

Here is a bonafide Steffey two stroke bicycle engine from the 1920’s.  My plan it to do a built with a skirted fender motorbike frame.  I still haven't chosen which to use yet.  It maybe one of the only Steffey builds in history not referred to as a 1901!

In early 20th century motoring literature Steffey is repeatedly cited as the first American builder of motorcycle engines.  They were producing clamp-on motors from 1900 through 1928 (and possibly longer).

Note you could send Steffey a drawing (paper pattern) of your frame and they would custom build a tank.  That is the plan for this build.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 3, 2022)

From a 1905 trade journal:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 3, 2022)

I am thinking one of these.  If the Excelsior I will to plan an alternative fuel tank.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 3, 2022)

Those skirted fenders would look great on a Steffey build!


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2022)

Leave the Excelsior alone. It's too nice. Use the one with no tank.


----------



## Barto (Nov 4, 2022)

Is that the correct tank?  Not a great fit up front!


----------



## Wilfredo (Nov 10, 2022)

I will live the exelcior alone for now, after you finish with the adapting, then move all to the Exelcior.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Nov 14, 2022)

I concur with the sentiment regarding the Excelsior.  Leave it alone.  Looks too cool.  I had a couple of Steffey motors that I bought from Alan Sherman at the Iron Ranch.  I should have built something out of them, but they went byebye in a trade.


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Nov 15, 2022)

It will be really cool to see this build...


----------

